# Toro 824 no spark



## Bryanser (May 29, 2009)

There is no spark. Toro 824 snowblower Model #38080 with out electric start. How do I troubleshoot it?


----------



## bec98x (Jan 5, 2007)

Check for continuity between the kill switch and where the wire attaches to the coil.

You can also disconnect the small wire from the coil which will bypass any on/off switch , then test for spark. If no spark check your air gap.

Still no spark replace it.


----------



## Bryanser (May 29, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

